# Vfw Driver Missing?



## bushbasher (Jul 5, 2005)

When i use Videoimpression,i get vfw driver not found or missing when i try to capture video from my webcam.It use to work before the pc crashed.I have reloaded videoimpressions and cam drivers including software but i still cant get it to work.Does anyone know where i can download a vfw driver?I am useing xp pro.


----------



## hbk_geoff (Aug 8, 2005)

bushbasher said:


> When i use Videoimpression,i get vfw driver not found or missing when i try to capture video from my webcam.It use to work before the pc crashed.I have reloaded videoimpressions and cam drivers including software but i still cant get it to work.Does anyone know where i can download a vfw driver?I am useing xp pro.


----------



## waltjnr (Aug 13, 2005)

bushbasher said:


> When i use Videoimpression,i get vfw driver not found or missing when i try to capture video from my webcam.It use to work before the pc crashed.I have reloaded videoimpressions and cam drivers including software but i still cant get it to work.Does anyone know where i can download a vfw driver?I am useing xp pro.


Hi, i too have the same problem, if you find a fix could you let me in on the secret, walt. thanks


----------



## bushbasher (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi walt , had to uninstall vid impressions and webcam then re-install both.that seemed to fix the problem,b4 you do that try, re-installing just your vid impression driver,i think that was the main problem.If that doesnt work let me know , i will check when i get back to my pc


----------

